# Got CS1 Anthology Pack - Cds Not Working



## Goten (Oct 14, 2010)

I am creating this thread because I want to share my experience of purchasing Counter Strike 1 Anthology Pack. I got it from Music planet today(Wednesday,13/10/10) but when i returned back home and tried to install it, both the cds didn't work. I checked my DVDRW with a XP installation cd and it was working fine. So i was really disappointed. So I went on the internet to search for some information about this. So i got this no. 022-56920691. So i called on this no. and they(Distributors) told me to call them tomorrow at 11:30am. But i was so eager to get on steam that i took the cd back to MUSIC PLANET and told them the problem. They took the pack and told me to enquire about it after 2 days(On Friday Evening,15/10/10). So I am hoping to get a new 1 day after tomorrow. Will keep posting as what happened. 

Update(Friday Afternoon,15/10/10):They called me back(Music Planet Guys), they told me it would take until 4 more days(Tuesday,19/10/10) to check it out.


----------



## Goten (Oct 14, 2010)

Update Its Tuesday(19/10/2010).....Now they say come on friday(22/10/2010).....I feel so hopeless.

Update Its Friday(22/10/2010).....I went to the store....They said they haven't found a replacement yet so i got the cds back with key for 1 day on the grounds that I will check them again on my friend's computer. I got the key and tried to register it into steam but it say i have to have the game installed before i register. Now the cds are no working. So i m fully screwed. I will return the cds back tomorrow. This is really very saddening for me. I love this game and thats the only reason for buying this game(My first ever bought game). So, I am thinking of buying it one more time but this time online. I know I am crazy.

Update Its Saturday(23/10/2010).....I went back to the store and got a new pack of CS1 Anthology....The cds look crystal clear but now my DVDRW seems to be malfunctioning....I was surely working before with other CDS and DVDS....So i think its just my bad luck....Hop i will get steam sometime soon.

Update Its Wednesday(27/10/2010)....My friend came home with his laptop with a working dvdrw.....Installed it on his machine....Activated it on steam and then downloaded it on to my computer....Atlast, I am a steamer now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

That happens rarely. Or, may be I purchase games Rarely. In either case, What that had happened is not good. All the best for your new copy. Actually, when this happens, if you are lucky, you may get key for any other game as a compliment for staying with them.


----------



## Goten (Oct 14, 2010)

I just want cs 1.6 key.


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

Goten said:


> I just want cs 1.6 key.


Didn't the key come in the box itself?

It came for me in the Orange Box; then I just registered it on Steam.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea. But whats the point of keeping a damaged disc when they can replace it you for free.


----------



## Goten (Oct 14, 2010)

ico said:


> Didn't the key come in the box itself?
> 
> It came for me in the Orange Box; then I just registered it on Steam.



Yeah the key was there in the box but i did not use it coz i returned it.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, if the replacement is taking too long in coming, you can always register the key on Steam and then download the game off it.

In any case, eventually you are going to lose the disc and just download the game off the Steam account...or is that something that happens only with me?


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

yea. exactly.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

I think it depends on the distributor. Who is the distributor of Valve games in india? e-Express?


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

My Orange Box has *World Wide CD ROMS* written in the corner.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, WWC are the distributors here. Infact they had a huge issue with the PC version of OB when it was released in India and had to resort to recalling quite a few copies off the market IIRC.


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Yeah, WWC are the distributors here. Infact they had a huge issue with the PC version of OB when it was released in India and had to resort to recalling quite a few copies off the market IIRC.


yup. They had issues with the keys. Steam used to say "key already in use."


----------



## Goten (Oct 16, 2010)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Well, if the replacement is taking too long in coming, you can always register the key on Steam and then download the game off it.
> 
> In any case, eventually you are going to lose the disc and just download the game off the Steam account...or is that something that happens only with me?



That happens to many people...But It never happens to me...I still have NFS3 and AOE cds in working condition.



vamsi_krishna said:


> I think it depends on the distributor. Who is the distributor of Valve games in india? e-Express?





ico said:


> My Orange Box has *World Wide CD ROMS* written in the corner.





ctrl_alt_del said:


> Yeah, WWC are the distributors here. Infact they had a huge issue with the PC version of OB when it was released in India and had to resort to recalling quite a few copies off the market IIRC.





ico said:


> yup. They had issues with the keys. Steam used to say "key already in use."



World Wide CDROMS were the distributors in my case.


----------



## Goten (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope i die if my bad luck run does not run out.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ hmm what happened?


----------



## Goten (Oct 24, 2010)

ico said:


> ^^ hmm what happened?



My DVDRW stopped working.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 24, 2010)

dude DVDRW conking out is a terrible badluck that you want to die??? really??? really??



_


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2010)

well, I'm still firm on my point. You should have just used the key and registered with Steam. Downloaded the game and taken a back-up if you needed.


----------



## Goten (Oct 25, 2010)

ico said:


> well, I'm still firm on my point. You should have just used the key and registered with Steam. Downloaded the game and taken a back-up if you needed.


 
Gawd why does every1 keeps on saying that. When you dont understand the problem then dont try to be so right about saying things which are not possible.

For your clarity Mr., You cannot register a game without installing it with those cds. I have two keys now and it is not possible. So just put a lid on your piehole.


----------



## Goten (Oct 25, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> dude DVDRW conking out is a terrible badluck that you want to die??? really??? really??
> 
> 
> 
> _



Really really i want to strangle you to death....Really


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2010)

Goten said:


> Gawd why does every1 keeps on saying that. When you dont understand the problem then dont try to be so right about saying things which are not possible.
> 
> *For your clarity Mr., You cannot register a game without installing it with those cds.* I have two keys now and it is not possible. So just put a lid on your piehole.


I reckon you could have controlled your language here. It might not have been the case with the game which YOU have bought; but it is always the case with every other Steam game. You can't really blame me or anyone else over here.  No wonder, people these days won't even appreciate other people trying to help.

oh btw, create an image of those CDs and transfer it to yer computer using a pen drive and mount them.


----------



## Goten (Oct 25, 2010)

ico said:


> I reckon you could have controlled your language here. It might not have been the case with the game which YOU have bought; but it is always the case with every other Steam game.  No wonder, people these days won't even appreciate other people trying to help.
> 
> oh btw, create an image of those CDs and transfer it to yer computer using a pen drive and mount them....



Yeah you sure tried to hide what you wanted to say......So you are one of those kind who dont even want to help and want to get their share of BADLA. And for help, dont try to help people when people like you and your friend dont know what they are talking about. Misleading people to false hopes and aspirations is a sin itself dear.

One more thing......Game cds are encrypted.....I have tried to do that.

So Mr.......Atleast say "No" when you dont know what u r talking about.


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2010)

^^ yea, I had first posted about instructions on how to activate a game on Steam. But then edited my post when I googled about CS Anthology pack and saw people facing the same problem as you. Your game might be _the only_ Valve game on Steam which requires the use of the CD.

All other Steam games don't require CD to install the game. Not requiring CDs was the actual reason why Valve had launched Steam. Activate the game using the key and just download from the internet. So, why blame me or anyone else in this thread who suggested you to do so. 



Goten said:


> One more thing......Game cds are encrypted.....I have tried to do that.


Use Daemon Tools Lite. It should work. It worked with my Orange Box DVDs which is a relative newer game compared to CS1 Anthology.


----------



## Joker (Oct 25, 2010)

ya,,i have never used any retail dvd on steam to install the game...activating key on steam + download works..
may be ops case is the only game


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 25, 2010)

Goten said:


> So just put a lid on your piehole.





Goten said:


> Really really i want to strangle you to death....Really





Goten said:


> And for help, dont try to help people when people like you and your friend dont know what they are talking about. Misleading people to false hopes and aspirations is a sin itself dear.
> 
> So Mr.......Atleast say "No" when you dont know what u r talking about.


And you should learn how to behave in a web forum. Just because this is an internet forum, that doesn't mean that you can throw any kind of words any time you like or behave like a total moron when people are actually trying to help you, lad.

Just a reminder:
Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Tech Discussion Forums in India - Announcements in Forum : Gamerz

Follow those rules carefully lad, otherwise you will find your stay very short here.
Hope you'll be a good lad from now 

And btw you could have registered the game in another PC in which the Optical Drive works and entered the CD key AND then inserting the installation media when asked, and once the game is registered, it gets bound to your account.  After the initial activation you can install or download it as often as you want without requirement of any media just like any game in Steam. But I guess you are too busy fuming and foul mouthing.


----------



## Goten (Oct 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And you should learn how to behave in a web forum. Just because this is an internet forum, that doesn't mean that you can throw any kind of words any time you like or behave like a total moron when people are actually trying to help you, lad.
> 
> Just a reminder:
> Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Tech Discussion Forums in India - Announcements in Forum : Gamerz
> ...



Yeah whatever you say is not correct all the time. Threatening  people with consequences is a very noble way to convey your message. I was off only on one word "Piehole". The method you are suggesting needs another computer right. I don't have access to one. I help people when i really know what I am telling them really works. Its like when i ask for directions, and you guys say yeah go take a right that might work.....or a left that might work too....So if you dont know the answer to the questions I am asking.....Its better to leave it that way.


----------



## Goten (Oct 26, 2010)

And yeah I m sorry....(Also Liverpool fan u r not so righteous how much you think you are.....And yeah...Liverpool is in the bottom ranking)


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2010)

At the end of the day, it taught us that CS Anthology pack requires the CD to get installed and it also taught you that other games don't require the CD (activation + download will work). I always look at the brighter side.  Thats it.


----------



## Goten (Oct 28, 2010)

ico said:


> At the end of the day, it taught us that CS Anthology pack requires the CD to get installed and it also taught you that other games don't require the CD (activation + download will work). I always look at the brighter side.  Thats it.



Yeah somehow i got my hands on my friends laptop with working dvdrw. its worked and i registered my game like a charm. Then i downloaded the game on my pc via steam. Atlast, I am a steamer.


----------



## BlackPanda (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi everyone .I guess from this long drawn conversation we have understood that CS1 A needs to be installed for the CD Key to work. I myself purchased it y'day from Landmark in Hybd. And guess what the discs are crap . I havent taken them back to the shop yet. Can anyone help me with only the discs or image for me to be able to install the game.? I have the CD Key so I need only the installation files. Thanks


----------

